# Mouse Mothers



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I am thinking about breeding a buck to one of my does, but she is my pet, and I don't want to risk her dying. Is it possible that she could die if I bred her? It would be her first litter, and if it helps, she has a sister to help her. 
What it the percentage of first-time mothers living through their first litter?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There is always a risk involved whenever an animal is bred. The risk can be minimized by breeding the doe while she is less than eight months old. Ideally, I breed does at around 4 months, earlier for colors that tend towards obesity with adulthood, like yellow or brindled mousie. The health of the doe can also be protected by providing an enriched diet with plenty of extra protein and other key ingredients like folic acid.

I've had hundreds of litters over the years, and I've had fatal complications only about five or six times. My most recent death of a doe was quite recent, and in that case, the doe failed at labor and I put her to sleep, as I could tell the babies were already dead, and she was obviously in a lot of pain. It was very sad. But these kind of cases are pretty rare


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

my mouse is a first time mum and gave brith to 14 wee mice last night, she seems to be doing fine.
Dont worry


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

You can breed from 12 weeks that should be ok, .As soon as your Doe is mated remove the Buck because when she has the babies he will try and mate streight away unless you want another litter, the Doe really needs to rest after her litter.It is recomended that a doe 8 months and over istoo old to have a litter and may result in death.


----------

